# Desktop über 2 Monitore strecken



## vossi_3 (13. Juli 2010)

*Desktop über 2 Monitore strecken*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe im Forum leider nichts zu meiner Frage gefunden.
Ich habe eine Geforce 470 GTX und gelesen das es möglich sein soll mit den aktuellen Treibern den Desktop in Win7 über 2 Monitore zu strecken (nicht erweitern) . Ich weiß, dass das unter WinXP schon problemlos mit meiner alten Grafikkarte möglich war.
In den Treibereinstellungen finde ich diese Option nicht, nur das bekannte Desktop erweitern.

Nutze Win7 (64Bit) mit
Geforce 470GTX und
einem 22" (DVI)  + einen 17" (VGA) TFT .
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit ?


----------



## Dumpfi~ (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Desktop über 2 Monitore strecken*

Hmm, wozu oder wie?

Du kannst Klonen oder halt 2 Monitore nebeneinander verwenden.


----------



## tomrei (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Desktop über 2 Monitore strecken*

In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung gibst doch links in der Spalte den Punkt "ANZEIGE - MEHRERE ANZEIGEN EINRICHTEN".
Da müsste man sowas einstellen können.


----------



## vossi_3 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Desktop über 2 Monitore strecken*

Den Punkt "MEHRERE ANZEIGEN EINRICHTEN" kenne ich, genauso weiß ich das man den Monitor klonen kann oder erweitern, darum geht es nicht.

Was ich meine ist das man wie unter WinXP mit der Einstellung "Desktop strecken" hieß das glaube ich dem System vorgaukelt man nutze einen großen Monitor statt 2 Monitore nebeneinander. In Windows geht dann z.B. die Taskleiste über beide Monitore und wenn man ein Spiel gestartet hat wurde das Spiel über beide Monitore gestreckt. 
Die Einstellung "Desktop auf diesem Monitor erweitern" allerdings hat ja den Effekt das wenn ich ein Spiel starte das Spiel auf dem Hauptmonitor läuft und auf dem zweiten Monitor ist dann halt der Windowsdesktop zu sehen.
Bei den neuen nvidia Grafikkarten wird ja aber damit geworben das man jetzt auch unter Win7 den Desktop über 2 Monitore strecken kann, genauso wie die neuen AMD-Grafikkarten 3 Monitore pro Karte ansteuern können.


----------

